# Puppies eating EVERYTHING!



## Little Lady (Dec 19, 2008)

Trixie so far has been an awesome little addition to our family. Its just that she eats EVERYTHING off the floor she finds. I'm sure any puppy does this, not just poodles. Is there any way to get her to stop?

I take her outside on a leash, I catch her eating leaves, dirt or grass. She just finds little things on the floor. I don't even know how because our house is clean! She is always chomping on something. I caught her with a quarter in her mouth and I almost had a heart attack.

will she grow out of this? or will I have to be stern with her? I really hope this is just a phase. Ugh!


----------



## MsFancyPants (Dec 9, 2008)

Luckily for you poodles seem to use their brains at an early age. At one point i was going to strangle my poo because forget about eating things off the floor he was EATING THE FLOOR!!! He grew out of that fairly quickly about the same time housebreaking happened too! its almost like the light turned on upstairs! =) hopefully little Trixie will grow out of this. A stern NO! never hurt either =O


----------



## Little Lady (Dec 19, 2008)

Oh god, I caught Trix trying to eat the grout from between the kitchen tiles too. 

I hope her little light upstairs turns on soon! haha


----------



## MsFancyPants (Dec 9, 2008)

How old is she? My boy took a few months to finally get it but now he is SO well mannered in the house, doesnt take food off the table, not even from my other dogs dish that is left down all day!


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

I think it is just a phase that she will grow out of. I know that it is scary though. I have a rotti, that as a pup ate everything small that she could find, she especially liked nuts, screws, nails and etc. which she would find in the garage. She would jump up on hubbies tool box just to get to things like that. I really believed this was going to kill her, would always find these sort of things in her poop. She was an indoor outdoor dog, but loved going into garage to find goodies. She also loved chewing cords off of things, such as elec. hand tools, lawn mowers and etc. while seeking out things in the garage, but was always an angel in the house, never did any of these things. She did finally outgrow it, but it seemed to take about 2 yrs. to do so. We did start putting hot sauce on the cords and that did seem to help some. This is a rescue dog that we got from the shelter, maybe thats why she was there. She was about 1 yr. old when we got her, and that was about 10 yrs. ago, she is a wonderful girl.


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

I keep extra hot sauce packets in my fridge for when we baby-sit or have a dog that likes to chew. I use it to "paint" stuff I don't want chewed up...but I use it as a precaution only! If I catch them chewing I give a firm NO! 

EVERYTIME I catch them chewing after the NO I pick them up and take them right to the pantry and give them a chewy. I set them both on the floor and say GOOD GIRL/BOY...CHEW on your TOY. You will be amazed at how fast they learn small words!

This chewy stage is about the worst when they teeth I think...so if you are finding little teeth on the floor (unless she is eating those, too) then she may be at it for awhile.

The more toys she has she can chew on, the less likely she will find BAD things to try out. 

During the chewing stage I would buy a bunch of different texture toys and see what she likes...stuffed toys, bones, hard rubber toys, nylon rope toys with and without a toy in the middle, different types of balls, ect. 

She is like a baby learning through her mouth...its just poodles are very smart little babies who need a lot of stuff to keep them occupied.

Hang in there, it doesn't last forever!:high5:


----------



## Little Lady (Dec 19, 2008)

Trixie is about 16 weeks now, so we're working on house training her still. I bought her a ton of new toys so I try to keep her chewing on those. I'll keep working with her then.

I'm so glad to know she'll grow out of this. Its really getting me worried she'll eat something and get sick.


----------



## Sam I Am (Jul 6, 2008)

Our first vet visit with Sam the dr. told us to be aware that poodles, particularly standards, are notorious for eating stuff they shouldn't. He said he has removed some strange things from standard poodles over his career, coins that didn't pass on their own, almost whole toys, pantyhose. All from standard poodles! Sam stopped with the wierd stuff, but he still eats paper products. He's 6 years old. Jenny is 4 months and she is at that "find every little thing phase", but that is all chewing, she has never actually eaten anything that I know of yet. Her favorite is rocks, I hate to hear her chomping on those!


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Moose investigates everything on the floor in the house because often it's a snack.... he likes bugs too, paper towels, toilet paper, dryer sheets, and socks. He has pooped out entire items listed above!!! 

Luckily he doesn't eat grass or dirt unless his tummy is upset or thirsty... go figure.

Your dog is a lil pup so it's normal for some of them, at an early age moose was always eating BARK  It made him throw up and eventually he stopped... I used Tabasco and constantly took it out of his mouth he grew out of that pretty quick.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

ToddW said:


> Moose investigates everything on the floor in the house because often it's a snack.... he likes bugs too, paper towels, toilet paper, dryer sheets, and socks. He has pooped out entire items listed above!!!
> 
> Luckily he doesn't eat grass or dirt unless his tummy is upset or thirsty... go figure.
> 
> Your dog is a lil pup so it's normal for some of them, at an early age moose was always eating BARK  It made him throw up and eventually he stopped... I used Tabasco and constantly took it out of his mouth he grew out of that pretty quick.


Teddy and CAssie will eat anything - Ginger steals - Gabie is a good girl! lol


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Oh, man, my 16 week old puppies are eating rocks all the time, on walks. I used to walk them along a beautiful scenic path along the river, but they found rocks there and so I moved to the road about 20 yards away, but they still find little pebbles that have been kicked onto the road by vehicles or wind. I taught them the "leave it" command and they do spit out the rocks on command if I am fast enough to notice and command before they swallow one, but they also eat quite a few of them if I'm not lightening fast. This worries me a LOT, but there is no way I can even take them outside anywhere without them eating rocks, because pebbles are everywhere! I took them to the beach, which they loved, but they also ate sand there. Even in my yard, which is lawn, totally fenced in and far from a road, they still manage to find rocks (often by digging). Has anyone ever been desperate enough to put muzzles on their poodles for this reason?? Believe me, if I could hot sauce the world, I would, but somehow I don't think hot sauce is going to help me  p.s. I read somewhere about people who leash train their dogs properly saying that their dogs don't sniff or put their noses on the ground on walks--how on earth can you keep their heads up? I mean we are talking about poodles here; enthusiastic, acrobatic, bouncing, quick-as-lightening poodles.


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

It's a baby thing! Lexi did the same thing when she was tiny. She was always trying to eat rocks, pine cones, leafs, you name it off the ground. For a very long time she thought my rubber mulch in the flower beds was puppy bubble gum. She would do better about trying to eat things off the ground if she would find a stick-her leash would do just as well sometimes-and would carry it in her mouth as we would walk. She did grow out of it, except for grass. She will to this day take off running in the yard and pull up grass with her mouth as she runs by. Good luck!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Just letting you guys know this thread is from 2008 and the OP is no longer active ;D so discuss your experience, but I don't think she'll be finding your advice!


----------

